# What to use



## blackbird (May 18, 2007)

I want to try to repair chips in bottles. Where do I start? If I buy some kind of clear resin what do I tint it with?


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 19, 2007)

hxtal takes 7 days to dry. here is some good stuff that takes 2 to 3 days to dry

 http://www.hisglassworks.com/cart/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=95

 you will also need this to make a dam around your area till it dries and then sand it the re-applie a coat of the same stuff, you should have several to do so you don't waste your money.
 http://www.vandykes.com/print/02210638/

 rick


----------

